# Fort Ord - Abandoned army base in California - photos from recent trip



## manozi (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't know if any of you guys are familiar with this place, but it's urban exploration heaven  It's a huge, and basically, completely abandoned military compound, with machinery, documents etc. still scattered around everywhere. 

Here are some select photos from my trip down there. 
The whole photo set can be found at the link below:

https://picasaweb.google.com/114057525977803277695/RuinsOfFortOrd?feat=directlink






















































-Manol


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 6, 2011)

Random bump, but I just thought I'd add that I was born on Ft. Ord and lived there again for a year when I was in fifth grade and visited it in its current state when I lived in Monterey a few years back. I have fond memories of the place, and it makes me kinda sad to see the shell of its former self.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Thep (Jun 6, 2011)

coooool!


----------



## avenger (Jun 7, 2011)

If you are into this stuff check out the blog abandonment issues. Great blog with this type of stuff. Great pics man!


----------



## XEN (Jun 7, 2011)

I lived on Fort Ord back in 2000-2001 while attending the Defense Language Institute. Most of that place was a total ghost town. These pictures are exactly how I remember it. It was such a contrast with the rest of the area which had some of the most beautiful scenery in the country.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 8, 2011)

urklvt said:


> I lived on Fort Ord back in 2000-2001 while attending the Defense Language Institute./QUOTE]
> 
> Cool cool, that's why I was there, too. Well, indirectly, the first two times. My dad was a linguist too, so I was born there when he was at DLI studying German, then I lived there again when he was studying Spanish, and yet again when I was there myself studying Arabic. I didn't live on Ord the last time, though, since I was there by myself. I lived in the barracks up the hill on post at DLI.


----------



## morgasm7 (Jun 8, 2011)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## thedrummerkid (Jun 8, 2011)

That'd be a sick place for a music video.


----------



## XEN (Jun 10, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> urklvt said:
> 
> 
> > I lived on Fort Ord back in 2000-2001 while attending the Defense Language Institute.
> ...


You, sir, have good genes.
Charlie company, eh? My wife and I were both in Alpha. We were a DLI wedding (Desperate Love Institute!!), but we're still together and happy after 11 years.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jun 10, 2011)

Cool photos. I know my Mom lived there for awhile when she was a kid in the early 60s. I'd show her the photos but that might be kind of depressing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 10, 2011)

urklvt said:


> You, sir, have good genes.
> Charlie company, eh? My wife and I were both in Alpha. We were a DLI wedding (Desperate Love Institute!!), but we're still together and happy after 11 years.


 
My parents were a DLI marriage, too. They met while they were both there studying Korean in 1978, and they're still together today, five kids and 33 years later.

Dunno what that Alpha or Charlie Company nonsense is, though. I was Navy .


----------



## leandroab (Jun 16, 2011)

I love this shit..

Been inside an abandoned chocolate factory. Shit was huge.

Everything was left as it was on the last day it worked.. Documents, printers, telex machines, telephones, magazines, machinery, pens, pencils... Everything..

It's like real life Fallout! hahaha


----------

